# Yep he ate my camera



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ouch. It only takes a minute. Sorry about the camera.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh no!! Sorry to hear about your camera!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry - but now ya get a new one! 

when I lst saw this, Oakley's Dad was last responder & thought it was HIS new camera


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh no. Hopefully it wasnt a really expensive camera. But it does give you an excuse to get a new one. They are fast on their feet when it is something they should not have.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry he got to the camera. What a bummer!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

This one was a painful loss. Hmm, okay the boy has chewing issues and needs to learn what is okay and not okay in your household. Get some rope/chew toys and some nylabones/marrow bones/bones with stuff in them and whenever he is going for something he should not have, give him one of those things. I also would tell Max he was a good boy when he took a toy/bone from me and went to play with it.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Uh oh, sorry about the camera!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope you can replace it. 
Maybe he was just trying to get it back to you and his teeth were in the way.


----------

